# Thanks Susan & Steve!!!



## ama0722

Okay I was absolutely thrilled when the UPS guy pulled up! A package for me came in the mail and I knew Dash and Dora would be just as happy! Susan's wonderful husband creates these and they donated one to the Havanese Rescue Auction. I saw hers at her home and knew I had to have it! I actually stole wireless when traveling to bid at the last minute!

So I just have to say thank you to Susan and Steve. Dash and Dora loved one of their early Christmas presents! As you can see Dasher couldn't even ignore it for a second for a photo. We have it low so we can convince Belle but she still has to have her water dish-stubborn maltese anyone? Even Autumn is loving it! I might just have to play tough guy when Daddy isn't around so Belle uses it too!


----------



## Beamer

Thats a cool water stand.. Where can I get one??

Ryan


----------



## mckennasedona

I'm glad to see it arrived in good shape. Thank you for sharing the photos of the furkids using it. I wish all three of mine would. Sedona refuses. She must be part Maltese! If you figure out how to make Belle use it, please share your secret......

Ryan, my husband makes them.


----------



## ama0722

Susan- amazing packaging! Autumn even ate a few of the peanuts but she is okay! Dash was playing with them and I thought she was too but she was grabbing them as quick as she could and eating them!

Here is just the bottle with the stand! I LOVE it eace:


----------



## karlabythec

I want one!!! Details???


----------



## Beamer

How much $$$$$$$$$ ????????

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava

Brilliant! I love that it is adjustable in height.


----------



## Sheri

Just in case Steve isn't making these to sell, this is the site I got my water bottle for Tucker from. I really like it, am very pleased. I got the largest size.

http://www.geocities.com/persianpal2001/neworderpage.html

Sheri

They are adjustable, also.


----------



## Mizell26

Yes I need one of those as well..........Give us details as to how to purchase one


----------



## Julie

Susan,
If your husband wants to go into a side business,this is it! They are very nice indeed. If he would like to make more,can you quote us a price? I love it too!


----------



## JASHavanese

I love the stand....and the new pooch looks right at home :biggrin1:
Susan, your husband does great work!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Oh my! I love love love this! Nice work and put me on "your list" because I'd pay for one of these too.


----------



## mckennasedona

Thank you for the compliments. I will pass them on to Steve. He would make them to sell but as yet we have not figured out how much we would sell them for. We're not sure what someone would be willing to pay versus the cost of materials to make them.

The things I like about them is that they are all stainless so they will last forever and will not rust. They are very sturdy but light enough to be portable.


----------



## Laurief

Me too, me too!! I wanna be on the list!


----------



## trueblue

Add me to the list too!


----------



## Cosmosmom

What a cool idea ... Another business has been born .. 
Let us know all the details ..
Thanks for sharing - the pictures were great ..


----------



## Salsa's Mom

I'd buy one too if you decide to sell them!


----------



## Tritia

Wow, very cool. I wish I could use one. But, I'm just too lazy to fill a bottle, lol. Easier to tell a kid to grab a bottle of water out of the fridge, and dump it in the dog's water dish.


----------



## DanielBMe

Hmm what's the reasoning behind the stand? Is it just because you have so many dogs that it's easier to fill up the bottle rather than filling up the water bowl multiple times a day?


----------



## mckennasedona

> Is it just because you have so many dogs that it's easier to fill up the bottle rather than filling up the water bowl multiple times a day?


No, I use the stand because it keeps faces and beards dry. Unfortunately, the one dog who messes up her face the worst is the one who won't drink from the bottle. McKenna's face, beard, and ears stay dry but Sedona drinks from the bowl and I swear that girl's face and beard suck up more water than her stomach does. She then likes to drag her wet, cold face along our bare feet! I also notice that when they drink from the bottle they have to drink slower thus they don't get the hacking and coughing that sometimes happens.
I also have one that won't drink water if it has floaties in it from the other dogs so this eliminates that problem as well.


----------



## marjrc

Lucky you, Amanda! I would think shipping would be pricey because it looks heavy. A very neat thing to use to save on wet beards and faces though! Great job, Steve! :whoo:


----------



## luv3havs

Susan,
I'd really like to buy one also.
I have a stand and it is nice, although the bottle is plastic. Yours is sooo much better looking and adjustable too.
Please put me on the list.


----------



## ama0722

Daniel- while the wet beard for me is kind of gross, I don't have to fill it up as much. Mine bring everything into the house. They just really like the bottles. Jim calls them our sophisticated gerbils


----------



## Kathy

Sheri said:


> Just in case Steve isn't making these to sell, this is the site I got my water bottle for Tucker from. I really like it, am very pleased. I got the largest size.
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/persianpal2001/neworderpage.html
> 
> Sheri
> 
> They are adjustable, also.


Sheri,
I bought the small one and the large one myself several years ago. However, they break easily, at least mine did and they didn't hold the bottle very well. I wasn't please with it, plus they both leaked.


----------



## Mizell26

mckennasedona said:


> Thank you for the compliments. I will pass them on to Steve. He would make them to sell but as yet we have not figured out how much we would sell them for. We're not sure what someone would be willing to pay versus the cost of materials to make them.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Figure something up and let us all know...looks like we would keep him busy for a while. LOL!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I have one of Steve's first water bottle stands that he made. It's a bit different than this one, but I LOVE it!! I love having no more wet beards. And my doggies took to it right away!
I would say it would be worth every penny to get a stand from Steve!


----------



## EMarie

O my goodness, I must be put on the list!!! I want one of those for my girls..wish on was big enough for the elkhound and pitt...o well.


----------



## Sheri

Kathy said:


> Sheri,
> I bought the small one and the large one myself several years ago. However, they break easily, at least mine did and they didn't hold the bottle very well. I wasn't please with it, plus they both leaked.


Kathy, I'm interested to know this! Mine has been great and I've had it for over a year...it did leak when I first put water in, though, until I figured out to push the little ball in until the water didn't come out. I think it needed a kind of suction on it.

If Steve's doesn't leak at all, that would certainly make it easier to start using without directions!

Sounds like he better get busy! The bottle does help with the watery whiskers! And I like how it slows down the drinking a bit.

Sheri


----------



## mckennasedona

EMarie, how tall would a stand have to be to accomodate your other two?


----------



## mckennasedona

Thank you all for your interest. Steve will gather all his receipts next week and figure out the cost per stand and I'll let everyone know. If you are still interested at that point (since honestly it will be more $$ than what Amanda got it for), we can go from there. 

He's making six more now but those are pretty much spoken for and Elaine, who has been amazingly patient thus far, is first on the list for hers. (Steve hasn't forgotten you Elaine! ...)

Marj, according to my scale here at home, the stand (without the bottle) weighs 8.2 lbs. I know he packed Amanda's with more packing material than it probably needed just to be sure it didn't get damaged. We shipped it UPS Ground and it was around $15.


----------



## Elaine

Susan,
You tell Steve I love him and thank you both for not forgetting about me. I was going to have to ask to be put on that list before it got to long. I love yours and have wanted one forever, but they are so worth waiting for and you don't even have to ship, we could come down for dinner to get it.


----------



## Judy A

Depending upon cost, I would be interested as well. They look really nice and it would be nice not to fill the bowls all the time.


----------



## Missy

my christmas list keeps getting longer and longer!


----------



## Redorr

DanielBMe said:


> Hmm what's the reasoning behind the stand? Is it just because you have so many dogs that it's easier to fill up the bottle rather than filling up the water bowl multiple times a day?


I also use a bottle for the dry face as Lola loves to sniff the ground outside and when her face is wet, it is just one nasty mess. And the bottle is a great way to get the oral care OxyFresh drops that give Lola her sweet breath. I still have expens up so the bottle is on that, but I sure would buy one of Steve's stands. Beautiful.


----------



## Leslie

I DO NOT want to take away, whatsoever, from the stands Steve makes. I've seen it in person and they are great! Quality materials and craftsmanship all the way!

However, they are very "modern" looking and wouldn't "fit in" nicely in my country kitchen. So, my DH made this one for me. I think I may have finally convinced him there are other folks out there who'd like one, too. So if, like me, you love the concept/idea but have a style of decorating that won't compliment Steve's stand, feel free to PM me and let me know of your desire. Like Steve, he's not certain what the cost will be. If he uses oak (like mine) it will be more expensive than if he uses pine.

Just another option :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona

Leslie, yours is definitely beautiful. If I had a place to put one, I'd buy one in a hot second but you've seen my house and I have no wall space for it. Two different types of holders and as I see it, two different uses, actually. (I absolutely love that it's the husbands who come up with these ideas for their babies....)

I do promise to get you guys a price on Steve's version soon. He has to gather his receipts and some are at home and some are at his office.


----------



## Julie

That is very nice Leslie....being a woodworker myself,and my son welds----my wheels are turning!! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

I have seen Leslie's in person too! Richard did an excellent job (he could have started this business back when I was in LA!!!) and I like the idea of having dry kibble in there too as I leave that out all week! I think our forum members are so creative which is bad for the pocket book!


----------



## Kathy

ama0722 said:


> I think our forum members are so creative which is bad for the pocket book!


I agree Amanda, I just wish I had an 1/8th of the talent.


----------



## Poornima

Susan and Leslie, the stands are so beautiful. Steve and Leslie's DH are so talented. I wish too that I had a place to keep the stands here instead of mounting the bottle on the wall.


----------



## ama0722

Okay I just have to share this especially with Susan! Guess who finally gave in and has been on the water bottle for a week! Miss Snotty Isabelle  No more water bowls- WOO HOO! So when we came home from the holidays, I filled up the bottles with new water. Ofcourse it was a matter of minutes before Belle carried in the little plastic bowls under the water bottles. So I had to take those away. I really wanted her to not tell me she was out of water but try the water bottle. So I carried her over and set her next to the bottle and tapped my finger on the metal straw. Well she finally got it. Jim and I still giggle seeing her use it. She always uses your stand one though Susan! That is the strange part. Maybe she doesnt like the other ones jiggle on the crate and the xpen but she only uses the stand one so I have to make sure it stays filled!

Thanks again! Amanda who is so thrilled with no more messy water bowls!


----------



## Missy

that is just terrific and terrific looking. Gee --how can we buy one of those? hint, hint. 

But this thread popping also made me wonder if you have heard anything from Autumn's new owners Amanda?


----------



## pjewel

Did we ever get an idea what the cost might be? I'd love this for my troops.


----------



## Leslie

:clap2: Yay, Belly-belle! We knew you could do it! :bounce:

Amanda~ It's funny, Rascal is the exact opposite of Belle regarding drinking from the bottle or bowl. She will be playing outside with Tori and rather than drink from the bowl of water that's sitting right by the door, she'll whine to go in so she can get her drink from the bottle inside in the kitchen ound:

Silly dogs!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

Leslie, who is rascal?


----------



## mckennasedona

Hooray Belle!!! Now, can I FedEx Sedona to you so you can teach her???? Rumor picked it up in no time and will drink from the bottle but she's weird. She stands to the side of it and licks. It's really awkward but I guess it works. Sedona refuses. I'm about to try sugar water with her or something. I'd love to not have to use water bowls. The water gets dirty after one drink from Sedona because her beard collects food bits.

As for purchasing a stand, I apologize for not getting back to you guys. DH makes these in his spare time and he's been buried in projects at work so it's been slow going. He's finishing up six of them next week (all that is left is the welding). After they are complete I will get a price to those of you who have expressed an interest.


----------



## Leslie

Missy said:


> Leslie, who is rascal?


Missy~ Rascal is my "granddogger" :biggrin1: She is my DS and DDIL's pekingese.


----------



## Lina

Susan, does Sedona like peanut butter or cream cheese? I would put a dollop of that on the water bottle and have her lick it off. That might teach her that there's water in there!


----------



## mintchip

:clap2:Oliver and Comet say "*Thank you Steve!*":clap2: 
It is great!!!


----------



## Lina

Susan and Steve, we LOVE our new water bottle holder here! I was getting sick and tired of cleaning up Kubrick's wet marks across the floor after drinking (not to mention the wet beard after!) here at my mom's house so I decided to set it up for the last few days we're here. I LOVE it! The plastic bottle that I have at home makes this really loud noise when the dog drinks out of it (I'm not sure if it's the ball or what) and this one is SO quiet. I love it. And the stand is perfect! Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona

Sally and Carolina,
I'm glad you like the stands and I'm happy to hear that Comet, Oliver and Kubrick use them. I'll pass your thanks on to Steve. The only part I played in all this was requesting he make one for me a year or so ago. He refused to use PVC so this was his alternative design.


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Thank you Susan and Steve! The bottle stand is perfect and I can now put away the x-pen which was only being used to hold the bottle.


----------



## mintchip

:whoo: Oliver says "*THANK YOU Steve!*":whoo:


----------



## Lina

Susan, Kubrick and Hitchcock both love their water bottle holder! Here they are fighting over it:



Please pass on our thanks to Steve!


----------



## mckennasedona

Carolina, that picture is adorable!! Thank you for sharing it. I'm so glad they like it.


----------



## Manhattan Guy

Susan, 
How are you. I have been searching through threads about water bottle stands and came across the stainless one your husband makes. I'm interested in getting one for Atticus. Does he still make them and would you sell me one? I'd be hoping to get one to hold a 32 oz glass Lixit bottle. Take care, Sam


----------



## heatherkurt

Susan, I am interested in one as well if your husband has any available. Thanks!


----------



## Lina

I'm not sure Susan is checking this thread... you would do better trying to PM her!


----------



## irnfit

I'm going to pm her. Now that Julian has discovered the dogs' water bowl, the poor furbabies go thirsty most of the day. I think this would be a great solution to the problem. Unless he discovers how to use it, too.


----------



## mckennasedona

I apologize for not responding......We had Thanksgiving houseguests so computer time was miminal. 

Yes, Steve still makes the stainless stands if people want them. We don't currently have any ready to ship, but it only takes a couple of weeks to make them. If you are interested, send me a PM and I'll give you all the details. 

Just so everyone knows, Leslie's DH makes a beatiful wooden one too so you have many choices amongst our talented forum folks.


----------



## Missy

I wanted to bump this thread up to ask a question of all you water bottle feeders. Do your Neezers they get enough water? and do you think stubborn 3 and 4 year olds would learn to use it?


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> I wanted to bump this thread up to ask a question of all you water bottle feeders. Do your Neezers they get enough water? and do you think stubborn 3 and 4 year olds would learn to use it?


Yes I think they get enough water. Oliver and Comet took to it right away.
(and no spills on the floor from their bowls)


----------



## Lina

They get plenty of water! Mine have no issues using the bottle and Hitchcock actually prefers it to a bowl! I do think that older dogs can learn it, but if you don't want to shell out a bunch of money on a holder, try just buying it and putting it on an expen first (just to hang it off of) so you can just see if they'll take to it.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I think they will adapt to it very quickly....and you will be so happy they did.


----------



## mintchip

Oliver was 6 when we got one!


----------



## susieg

Oh my gosh....that is the coolest water contraption ever! Guess I'm a little behind and didn't realize there was an alternative to the messy water bowl, wet beard and drips all over the floor. Glad this thread was bumped up!


----------



## ama0722

Isabelle was 6 as well. It was some tough love though. I tried putting stuff on it and she wouldn't use it at at all. I finally had to remove all bowls. Isabelle even carried a plastic bowl to us barking and I would pick her up and set her in front of the bottle. Finally her thirst gave in! 

Like Hitch, Dash still prefers the bottle. I have been walking and training with them a lot so I have been putting out a bowl of water and Dash wont use it.


----------



## Poornima

Missy, I have to share my experience. When I had just Benji, he drank fromt the bottle until he was about 10 months. He got very picky about the water temperature and amount of water he could drink. He was not satisfied with the amount dispensed by the bottle. He started to pee less as well. I realized that he wasn't drinking enough water. Around the same time we got Lizzie and Benji didin't like to drink from the same water bottle if he smelled her on the spout. I got two water bottles, but Lizzie would drink from both and Benji would not drink water.

Finally, I had to switch to 2 separate water bowls. He doesn't drink from her bowl and if she drinks from his, he keeps staring at me until I change the water and he gets the smell of fresh, cool water!! I have to change water 3-4 times a day so Benji drinks enough water. 

It is a nuisance to have water all over, but I'd rather deal with it than worry about them not drinking enough water. 

As Carolian suggested, get a bottle to hang on the expen to see if they really would drink from it. Good luck!


----------



## mckennasedona

I will share my experience as well. My Sedona, who is the sweetest dog ever, gets her muzzle totally soaked when she takes a drink. Then she trots over to Steve, who is always wearing shorts, and shocks him with her cold wet muzzle on bare skiin! Hence the creation of the bottle stands. Oddly enough, McKenna and Rumor, our Sheltie, took to the stand right away and prefer it to bowls. None of my dogs like "floaties" in their water. Sadly, Sedona, who it was created for, never took to it no matter what I did. I tried picking up the water but she went all day without a drink. At our Hav parties, when we put it out with water dishes, a majority of the dogs will use it.

Maybe I need to send Sedona for a visit to Amanda for some water bowl "tough love". :-D


----------



## Missy

Susan, that is a funny/sad story. Man plans and DOG laughs! you know we never had the soggy beard problem until now that their beards are about 3/4 inches long. And I was actually worried that they were drinking so much more water lately--until I realized that I could squeeze a half a cup out of their collective muzzles each drink. and then I realized that that water was all over my floor, my couch, my rugs. I suspect it will take some time, but that they will like it. Jasper hates old water with floaty's in it. Cash, not sure about Cash, but I bet if I put cream cheese on it he will get used to it real quick. 

How long do your dogs stand and lick at one drinking?


----------



## Missy

I just wanted to add my thanks to Susan and Steve!!! My stand came today and it is all set up. Cash licked some yogurt off of it...Jasper makes a wide suspicious arc around it

So now I need tips on getting them to use it so I can get you all success pictures. 

Do you remove the water bowl? or let them get used to it first?


----------



## luv3havs

I removed the water bowl and put some peanut butter on the end of the spout. No problems! They "got it" right away.
No more peanut butter.


----------



## mckennasedona

Peanut butter worked for McKenna. I only had to do that once. After that, I just flicked the end of the spiout and she came to investigate and voila, she started to lick. Rumor picked it up from watching McKenna.
I've thought of putting some flavoring in the water to get Sedona to drink it. Perhaps some chicken broth or something, just to get her used to licking it.


----------



## mintchip

Those are great water bottle holders.
Oliver and Comet got it right away


----------

